# Mosquito Lagoon- epic day



## Pure286

Went fishing on Saturday January 12. It was a little busy at Beacon 42 ramp so we decided to change areas we were going to target. Glad we did because the fish were biting.

1st stop east side deep to the south- 4 trout (2 keepers), 1 red (33" pig) we stayed here for 45 minutes

2nd stop- 2 trout, 3 reds ( 2- 28", 22" keeper) we poled this flat for about 1.5 hrs chasing a couple of schools

3rd stop- 2 trout we stayed here for 15 minutes TOO MANY PEOPLE

4th and final stop- (1) 24" keeper red and (1) 33" keeper black drum ;D We tried so hard to catch more but those black drum were shy. It seemed that we staked out right where they wanted to sit and feed and they kept getting spoked by coming too close to our boat. They were schooling up in about 100 or so and would keep circling us. Unfortunately we couldn't get close enough to get our bait due to the wind picking up.

Off the water at 3pm with an overflowing cooler.


----------



## kyleh

I'm curious??? Did you keep the black drum?? How did that taste?? Maybe you had it mounted...

Over slot allowed fish deserve to live...


----------



## Rediculous

> I'm curious??? Did you keep the black drum?? How did that taste?? Maybe you had it mounted...
> 
> Over slot allowed fish deserve to live...


I agree 100%. It was a massive mushy fillet, that taste alright when you cover it a ton of breading and seasoning. A 18" would have been delicious and worthy of keeping. A 33" one is neither worthy of mounting or table fair. It drives me nuts, that the FWC has over slot allowances on some species. Breeders should breed, plain and simple. I believe the angler should decide, based on their morals and not what the law says is okay and not okay to keep. 
If a person is dirt poor and can't feed there kids, I say keep whatever you can get away with. But these are just my opinions. Congrats on your epic day of fishing.


----------



## phishphood

I'll admit it. I'd have to try one to form my own opinion, but that's just me.


----------



## Pure286

We kept the black drum. It actually is pretty good as I have a couple of different cooking methods. The way I like the best is lightly breaded and stuff the filet with spanish sausage. My personal size limit on keeping the black drum is no more than 38" as the fish beyond this size is pretty old and as said mushy to a point.


----------



## kyleh

One less trophy black drum in the lagoon....


----------



## AfterHours2

38"? Why would you want to keep a black that big? Something of that size is likely to get cut open and be full of worms. What a waste. It's not worth takin that chance IMHO. I must say, I am guilty of keeping one nice slot red from time to time to make fish tacos.. Yummy..


----------



## Barbs_deep

Glad you had a good day. Just try to remember what your taking out of the lagoon and how long it takes to replace it...

IMO, harvesting any fish in the lagoon should be illegal. Call me crazy


----------



## Dillusion

> Glad you had a good day.  Just try to remember what your taking out of the lagoon and how long it takes to replace it...
> 
> IMO, harvesting any fish in the lagoon should be illegal. Call me crazy


Agreed


----------



## anytide

puppy drum are delicious..........


----------



## tom_in_orl

I sometimes wonder if the dolfin eat more drum than humans. That said I think it would be great for the local economy if Mosquito Lagoon was catch and release only for gamefish.


----------



## Pure286

KLH84- no offense a 33" black drum is far from a trophy black drum it has become the norm recently. You will find more school's of the black drum in the 28" to 34" size than slot sized and the giant breeder's. Last winter we came across a huge school of 38" to 48" breeder black drum up north in the Indian River. Not one was kept as we had already kept an overslot sized 32" earlier in the day. These school's many times are all relatively the same size fish.

Reg's on black drum are 5 per person 14" to 24" and 1 over 24".


----------



## kyleh

I know the regs... Good thing it's only one over 24".. Call me a conservationist..


----------



## Dillusion

> I know the regs... Good thing it's only one over 24"..  Call me a conservationist..


As long as there is fish at Publix, I see no need to deplete something that brings me joy which cannot be bought.


----------



## fsae99

I wonder how many catch and release trophy drum die? Please do not try and tell me that just because you saw it swim off you know it lived. They don't all make it.

If someone wants to take a legal catch and it eat it I'm fine with that.

Glad you had a good day on the water.


----------



## kyleh

Their are many ways to increase the survival of a caught fish, if you know how to use them.... If you like black drum you may go crazy after having flounder...


----------



## Rediculous

> I wonder how many catch and release trophy drum die? Please do not try and tell me that just because you saw it swim off you know it lived. They don't all make it.
> 
> If someone wants to take a legal catch and it eat it I'm fine with that.


 A black drum, is probably not the species to make that argument with. They are such a hardy species. They stay alive in a cooler, longer than I thought anything ever could. Now trout on the other hand, probably not that great of a survival rate I'm sure. With either species, the survival rate is alot higher for one that's realeased back into it's habitat, than into a cooler.

I'm guilty of keeping an over slot drum before, and less than 38". It tasted better than it looked, but it wasn't nearly as tasty as a pup. Even if I still kept fish, I wouldn't keep one again. There's really only one fish I'd still keep, mangrove snappers.


----------



## Pure286

I don't buy fish from any grocery store- it just isn't fresh in my eyes w/ one exception (salmon fillets last check I haven't caught one around here). My family and I eat fish when I catch it.

You just don't see slot sized blacks on flats very often although you do see overslot in the winter time. Recently I've seen more school's of blacks just not slot sized. I don't know what this means for the species but to me it seems they healthy and growing.


----------



## swaddict

Give the man a break, there was nothing wrong with what he did with his catch. It was all perfectly legal. The regulations are there for a reason. The drum reproduce and grow quite quickly, usually reaching lower slot size between year 2 and 3. Hang out in Haulover and see what is really kept and how it's handled and you might have a good argument. Nice catch


----------



## Dillusion

> Give the man a break, there was nothing wrong with what he did with his catch.  It was all perfectly legal.  The regulations are there for a reason.  The drum reproduce and grow quite quickly, usually reaching lower slot size between year 2 and 3.  Hang out in Haulover and see what is really kept and how it's handled and you might have a good argument. Nice catch


I hate pople that fish haulover. I've seen some really stupid crap done to fish from those idiots who fish the outside of the inlets.


----------



## fsae99

I'm a fisherman, I believe in catch and release and it is a fact that more fish survive if released than if eaten. However, I am not justifying my actions under the guise of species vitality or catching/handling/release technique. I'm definitely not under some illusion that 100% of my released fish live. Nor, am I to the point Brett is and have taken my hooks off.



> A black drum, is probably not the species to make that argument with. They are such a hardy species.





> Their are many ways to increase the survival of a caught fish, if you know how to use them.



Self deception is the hardest thing to spot by yourself.


----------



## kyleh

Would you keep a 10lb over slot sea trout??? That's allowed too...


----------



## Pure286

If its allowed and the fish of this size are free of parasites why not.

You fish the way you feel the need to but don't preach to me about these moral issues. I'll follow the regulations and if the authorities feel they need to strength or relax the rules I'll conform.

If you feel the need to release fish that are allowed to be kept good for you. Hopefully the fish survives under your expert release techniques. I'll give you a dat a'boy


----------



## kyleh

Poacher... Makes me feel good knowing someone like ___ will kill it next time..


----------



## swaddict

> Poacher...


Before you call someone a poacher, why don't you check the definition of a poaching? I'm sure you're much smarter than the simple one liner that you posted and it must have been a brief moment of ignorance. You're new and trying to fit in, we get it. The OP did nothing illegal.


----------



## kyleh

*@#* u... I been fishing that area 15yrs. I'm glad I have respect for the fish in the lagoon.. And also knowing these yo-yo's keep fish that support the lagoon system is BS... I know the definition of it...


----------



## Pure286

In case you wanted the definition of poaching please review.

poach 2 (pch)
v. poached, poach·ing, poach·es 
v.intr.
1. To trespass on another's property in order to take fish or game. Paid for my permit
2. To take fish or game in a forbidden area. Nope
3. To take or appropriate something unfairly or illegally. Legal
4. To trespass on (another's property) for fishing or hunting. Do you own the lagoon let me know?
5. To take (fish or game) illegally. Followed reg's

;D


----------



## kyleh

Ok... Well glad you had a epic day hillbilly...


----------



## Pure286

I prefer Mr. Hillbilly ;D

Why thank you for the compliment on my epic day it is appreciated and thoughtful. 

I'll post my other epic days in the future as they come around- when the big fish in the sky so graces me with the opportunity and privilege to provide to my loved ones.


----------



## kyleh

Make sure you have a camera too, cause your report isn't anything without pics....


----------



## fsae99

Jerking a hook through the lip is funny way to show respect to a fish. That kind of respect is like a drunk that beats his wife then apologizes because at that point he is truly sorry. True respect for the fish itself and not its characteristics is not fishing for it at all. A case can certainly be made that catching and eating is far more respectful than injuring and releasing in the hopes of injuring again.

I think you mean to say that you value the time spent fishing and the enjoyment you receive from catching/attempting to catch a fish. I get that and I'm the same way.

I'm not judging anyone here, just calling it like truly is.

Just to be clear I love to fish, most even say I'm addicted to it.


----------



## kyleh

"That kind of respect is like a drunk that beats his wife then apologizes because at that point he is truly sorry."

This must be you....


----------



## Rediculous

I don't think you're a poacher, I just disagree with the keepage of breeder fish. I don't care what the FWC says, they don't really have the best judgement when it comes to regulations. Just look at the problems with goliaths and the nonsense of the red snapper closures. 
Of coarse all released fish don't survive, and when they don't it becomes forage for bait and other creatures that complete the eco-system. Much more of a carcus is used in this situation also. 
If everyone who fished the lagoon kept the allowed breeders they caught along with the ones in the slot, the fishery would collapse in short order. If people can't see the logic in that, I just don't know what to say.It's obvious you'll continue to keep breeder fish, so whatever.


----------



## AfterHours2

Hey, leave the drunks out of this... ;D


----------



## cutrunner

Guys, the name calling MUST stop. I personally dont care if you "politely argue" all day..
No name calling, no cursing.


----------



## fsae99

AH2 did not mean to bring the drunks in to this, just got away from me. ;D

OK Cut I'll leave it alone. All the sanctimonious crap from the extremes of both side gets me riled up sometimes.


----------



## kyleh

1st Amendment.... Don't take my rights away too...


----------



## Pure286

Don't worry klh84- I'll show pics next time of the fish I catch and KEEP.

I'm no expert, but my brother and I were discussing this- is it more detrimental to the species in whole to remove the slot sized black drum (5 per person) which hasn't breed than 1 breeder whom has breed multiple times. Just a thought.


----------

